# Make old plaster/lathe wall quieter for noise



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't really answer your question but generally the more mass, the more the noise is attenuated, That said, as long as there is a physical connection between the walls, you'll get conduction of sound so being able to build a new wall in front of and not attached to the existing wall will be your best solution.

How much is budgeted for cost and space loss is up to you.


----------



## jasoil (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi! 

I can't build a new wall in front of my existing wall. Just want to get an opinion on how much quieter each of the methods I mentioned can be. I have to remove the old plaster coat anyways because it's beyond repair - completely cracked - easier to just take it out and put Sheetrock.

Going to go with Roxul Sound n Safe insulation in between the wood beams (studs?) because right now there is nothing inside the wall....so figuring adding the Safe n Sound can't hurt. Then I was just planning on using regular 5/8" Sheetrock.

Just this alone, meaning using the insulation and 5/8" Sheetrock, would make it quieter than my old plaster/lathe that I have now right? The old plaster is only like 1/2" thick without any type of insulation inside wall. Just wondering that....and then just wondering if even better results if I used 1/2" Quietrock instead of regular 5/8" Sheetrock. I too read that more mass is better, that's why I wonder if the thicker 5/8" regular Sheetrock would give similar results to the thinner 1/2" Quietrock. 

Thanks!


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, it would be quieter (is that a word?) than what you have now but I don't have the ability to tell you how much so.


----------



## jasoil (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate you writing just the same


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you own this apartment?


----------



## jasoil (Mar 25, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Do you own this apartment?



Hi! What difference would that make? Won't matter for the question I'm asking. (Please don't read this as me being mean by replying this, i am not being mean)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It matters because if I saw one of my tenets did any changes like that they would be evicted.
Trying to protect you.
http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing-solutions/soundproofing-walls/
Here's A clear easy to understand web site on the proper way to do it.


----------



## jasoil (Mar 25, 2015)

joecaption said:


> It matters because if I saw one of my tenets did any changes like that they would be evicted.
> Trying to protect you.
> http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing-solutions/soundproofing-walls/
> Here's A clear easy to understand web site on the proper way to do it.




Hi! I imagined that was the reason why you were asking and I appreciate it, honest. 

Will take a look at that website. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Agreed with joe. You might want to check to make sure your APT manager is okay with this. Modifying someone else property without their consent (beyond something like hanging a picture) can mean an automatic eviction & forfeiture of your deposit.


----------



## jasoil (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi!

I know that when you are renting an apt, the place is not yours, and you need to let the owner know, or have them do the repairs. I understand the need to remind whoever might read this that they will get in trouble if they do any work etc to an apt that is not their property. Whoever reads this post has to understand I am only asking a general question about performance of building materials/types....not that I am in a rental apt or going to do any work illegally.

Thanks guys, I understand why you say what you say, and appreciate it, for me and for whomever reads this also. I too don't want anyone getting in trouble or evicted from a rented apt, if that is their living situation.


----------

